# VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601 Graphics Controller 5.13.1.3121



## Aarmantrading (May 15, 2008)

my system restarts every time i view a site which has adobe flash, so i cannot view any videos clips for example on you tube or any site with video. i need to know what i need to do. i presently have this:VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601 Graphics Controller 5.13.1.3121
VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601 Graphics Controller, i need to update the drivers or something can i get some assistnace?
thank you


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

We need to know what's inside your computer.

Download the "*TSFdemo1*" file, unpack and run it.

In "Tech Support Forum Hardware Reader" >> click "Copy to clipboard" >> paste the info in your post.


----------



## Aarmantrading (May 15, 2008)

OpSys: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2.0 
Motherboard: (Version ) 
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1000MHz (Clock Speed 994 ) 
RAM: 247MB
Video: VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601 Graphics Controller 
Sound: VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) 
Sound: Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device 
Modem: Generic SoftK56 
Network: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Drive: SAMSUNG SV4002H (Size ~37 GB)
Optical Drive: SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A 
End of report


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

This is the graphics driver for your computer: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1160&SubCatID=108

To find out why your computer restarts:

Scan the computer for malware.

Also -
Attach a few mini dumps in zip format to your post.
The dump files are located in \Windows\Minidump.

If there are no minidumps:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Double-click System. 
3. Click the Advanced tab, and then click Settings under Startup and Recovery. 
4. In the Write debugging information list, click Small memory dump (64k). 

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## Aarmantrading (May 15, 2008)

i have downloaded and run the drivers you sent and the pc still restarts,i am now going to try to run the scan for maware.



here are the mini dumps:


View attachment Mini042708-01.zip


View attachment Mini042708-02.zip


View attachment Mini050408-01.zip


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tap F8 when the computer is starting.
Windows Advanced Options menu will appear >> select "Last Known Good Configuration".
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307852

Run *Memtest* to check the RAM. Let the test run for at least 4-5 cycles.

Make sure the computer isn't overheating.
You can monitor the temperatures with *SensorsView*.

Any signs of malware?


----------



## dlaane (Mar 18, 2009)

OpSys: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition - Service Pack 3.0 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7V-VE (Version REV 1.xx ) 
CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1600+ (Clock Speed 1399 ) 
RAM: 247MB
Video: VIA Tech VT8361/VT8601 Graphics Controller 
Sound: Not Reported
Modem: Lucent Win Modem 
Modem: Motorola USB Modem 
Modem: Motorola USB Modem #2 
Modem: Lucent Win Modem #2 
Network: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
Drive: SAMSUNG SV6003H (Size ~56 GB)
Optical Drive: MITSUMI CR-48X9TE 
Optical Drive: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612 
End of report


----------

